# Asus VG248QE bei 144 hz zu hell



## Tobsen218 (17. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem Asus VG248QE. Wenn ich den Monitor an meiner GeForce GTX 770 anschließe und bei 60 hz betreibe, zeigt der Bildschirm ein Klasse Bild. Sobald ich in Windows von 60 auf 144 hz umstelle wird das Bild richtig hell, sodass alles sehr überstrahlt aussieht. Auch wenn ich die Helligkeit anschließend am Monitor herunter regel, wird das Bild nicht so schön wie bei 60 hz. 

Wenn ich den Gamma Wert im Nvidia Treiber um 20 % reduziere geht es dann einigermaßen. Der Bildschirm wurde auch schon einmal ausgetauscht und an 2 weiteren PC's getestet, immer mit dem gleichen Fehler.

In anderen Foren konnte mir leider niemand weiterhelfen. Auch in diversen Produktbewertungen, ob positiv oder negativ, konnte ich nichts davon lesen. Der Monitor ist doch aktuell sehr verbreitet, irgendjemand muss doch das gleiche Problem festgestellt haben? 



Gruß,
Tobsen218


----------



## Westcoast (17. November 2013)

ich habe auch das Asus VG248QE und dieser läuft auf 144Hz und habe keine probleme mit der helligkeit. würde mal ASUS eine mail schreiben:

link: http://www.asus.com/de/About_ASUS/Servicekontakt/


----------



## Tobsen218 (17. November 2013)

Das habe ich bereits getan. Der Asus Support kann leider auch nicht helfen und hat nur einen Austausch angeboten. Dieser ist auch bereits erfolgt, jedoch ohne Besserung.

Sonst keiner eine Idee?


----------



## Painkiller (18. November 2013)

Hast du den Monitor selbst eingestellt, oder ist eine Werkseinstellung aktiv? 

Treiber der Karte ist auch aktuell?


----------



## Tobsen218 (18. November 2013)

Treiber ist aktuell. Ob Werkseinstellung oder Benutzerdefiniert spielt keine Rolle. Der Fehler ist immer da.


----------



## Painkiller (18. November 2013)

Wie ist der Monitor denn angeschlossen? DVI?


----------



## Tobsen218 (19. November 2013)

Der Monitor ist über DVI angeschlossen.


----------



## Painkiller (19. November 2013)

Komisches Problem. Davon höre ich auch zum ersten mal. 
Hast du dem Asus-Support mal dein Problem genau geschildert?


----------



## Tobsen218 (17. Dezember 2013)

Auch wenn ich den Bildschirm bereits zurückgesendet habe, möchte ich den Thread nochmal ausgraben. Auf der Suche in den unendlichen Weiten von Foren und Testberichten nach einem guten Monitor zum Spielen, kann ich leider kein passendes Gerät für mich finden. Der Asus war eigentlich ein guter Bildschirm (bis auf das Helligkeitsproblem).

Der Asus Support konnte wie bereits erwähnt nicht helfen und hat einen Austausch vorgeschlagen. Den Austausch habe ich auch über meinen Händler durchgeführt, ohne Besserung.

Da ich nichts bessere finden kann, bin ich fast schon gezwungen mir den Asus Monitor wieder zu bestellen... kann mittlerweile ggf. jemand was zu dem geschilderten Problem sagen?


----------



## Tobsen218 (18. Dezember 2013)

Keiner?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (18. Dezember 2013)

Hey
Hab meinen heut auch bekommen also die Farben sind schon mächtig übertrieben gerade in Dota bekomm ich da ja ne macke lol.
Also wenn ich von 60zu144hz wechsel ist das Bild genauso wie auf 60Hz natürlich flüssiger
Hab den sRGB Modus genommen jetzt erstmal bei den anderen Modis werd ich verrückt meine mag auch knallige Farben aber net so^^
Der einzigste Modus der sehr grell ist ist der Theater Modus.
Ansonsten hab ich bei jedem Modus auser sRGB nen Gelbstich muss halt noch einiges Einstellen.
Versuch es doch einfach mit den BenQ oder nochmal den Asus Bestellen leider gibt es bei 144Hz net die riesen Auswahl.


----------



## Tobsen218 (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe den Bildschirm jetzt nochmal bestellt und werde mal den sRGB Modus mit dem icc Profil von Prad ausprobieren...


----------



## Painkiller (18. Dezember 2013)

Gut das du´s nochmal erwähnst! Mir ist in der Tat etwas merkwürdiges aufgefallen. 

Nvidia G-Sync angetestet: Der versklavte Monitor im Praxiseinsatz - die LCD-Revolution? [Test der Woche]

In diesem Artikel findest du weiter unten ein Video. In diesem Video wird ab 4:00 Minuten ein Vergleich zwischen Vsync 144Hz, Vsync 60Hz und G-Sync 60Hz gezeigt. Wenn du dir das Bild mit den 144Hz mal ansiehst, dann wird dir auffallen das entweder die Farben blasser oder die Helligkeit höher ist. Ich hab auch im Thread mal nachgefragt, woher der Unterschied kommen kann. -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...iseinsatz-die-lcd-revolution.html#post5954622

Testgerät war auch ein Asus VG248QE.

Aber laut den Jungs von PCGH wurde keine Einstellung geändert.


----------

